# Please HELP....



## Chelle1981 (Dec 3, 2010)

My OTD was last fri and got BFN , the clinic told me to stop meds and I went for accupuncture that day to settle everything back down! However I still haven't had a bleed, I also (sorry for being blunt) lost a lot of crinone gel yesterday, it was like it was just sitting up there, and hadn't even been absorbed into my system... what does this mean?  I have heard about people who got false negative but I doubt that will happen to me!!!!  Any1 have any advice Going to ring clinic again on friday if still nothing.


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Chelle,    

I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the active drugs from the gel would have been absorbed by your body and it's just the gel that's left behind. The hormones can delay AF. Good idea to ring your clinic for advise if AF still dosn't arrive.

pinkcat


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

So sorry you got a horrid bfn. Don't worry about af - it will turn up. It's true that even with acu help it can go quite haywire both initially and sometimes for a couple of cycles. Tbh I don't hear of many false negatives but no harm in doing a hot to set your mind at rest. I agree with pink cat re the gel. Don't torment yourself fretting. 
Good luck coping hon.xx
Gettina


----------

